# Fish Art - Awesome stuff!



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2008)

A guy I know from another forum does some amazing work. He recently completed this painting it is 5 ft long

I sent him a message and invited him here - hopefully he will join and show us the rest of his work!

Click Here https://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/view/mb/file?username=pfishguys&id=523691


----------



## slim357 (Feb 20, 2008)

thats a nice painting, looks like a lota work.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 20, 2008)

wow!  I definetly wouldn't mind having one of those to hang on my wall! Thats some nice work!


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice! My new background.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow! that is really nice!

Does he sell them?


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 20, 2008)

That is really nice!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 20, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Bart Gelesh (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the interest and thank you David for the introduction. My name is Bart Gelesh and I love all things fishing. I graduated from Pennsylvania College of Art and Design in the spring of last year. I have decided to focus on the art of fish and fishing. I do not restrict myself as far as mediums are concerned. I like to paint with watercolor and acrylics and also do pencil and digital work. I am currently a part-time artist and part-time house painter. I am doing my best to be a full time artist. 

Here are a few other examples of my recent work. To see more please check out www.bartgelesh.com This is my old website and a new site specifically for my fish art is coming soon.

Prints will be available for most of my work and I also have and will have originals for sale. I also do commissions, the big smallie was for a client who is goin to make decals out of it and put them on the sides of his boat. 

If anyone is interested in contacting me you can reach me at [email protected]

If you would like to suggest something for the future, check on the availability of prints or contract me to do an original custom piece, please let me know. I am young and working hard to get my art to the people and as a young and aspiring artist I need all the help I can get.

Thanks,

bART


----------



## Bart Gelesh (Feb 20, 2008)

MORE STUFF


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2008)

Man, I totally forgot about those crabs, I love that as well. You are officially my favorite artist!



bART - you do not paint lures do ya :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Feb 20, 2008)

Bart, welcome to the site, you'll meet alot of interesting people here, your paintings are awsum my friend. Good luck in your future endevors.


----------



## little anth (Feb 20, 2008)

wow thats sick those crabs look so lifelike its unreal. welcome to the site buddy and say no to the crankbait question. from what i hear its addicting :wink: great paintings and welcome


----------



## Popeye (Feb 21, 2008)

I really like the one titled Wolves. I might have called it Evil Eyes cause them walleyes look pretty evil :lol:


----------



## Bart Gelesh (Feb 21, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Welcome to the site, some great work!!! What is the average cost of a print for something like the smallie ?



I am not sure yet, I recently started working with a new printing company and I need to meet with one of their reps. I am going to start with the crabs and use the capital I generate to make more prints of other works. 

Unfortunately the smallmouth won't be reproduced but I wouldn't be opposed 
to doing another smallie scene, they are probably my favorite fish. Please let me know if anyone would like to talk about an original commission(even if you are just kickin' tires). I am very affordable right now, most of my originals go for $200-500 depending on the work involved.

Here is a new painting I'm working on. This is just a practice piece, the final version will be twice as big and twice as detailed. :wink:


----------



## Bart Gelesh (Feb 21, 2008)

Esquired,

As far as painting on lures is concerned, jig heads are about as involved as I get!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

Great work, and Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Shimanoman (Mar 3, 2008)

Bart; Welcome!! I really like the big smallie. Will you be doing a print of it before the new owner takes possesion ?? Regards ;- Shimanoman


----------



## bcritch (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice work. I really like the Striper Drawing. That's going to look great when it's finished. Can I buy it?


----------



## Bart Gelesh (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is a piece I recently finished, this was for the Delaware trout stamp art competition. They are judging April 14th. I wanted to do 2 painting but I only got 1 done.


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful picture Bart! Good luck, I hope you win!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 13, 2008)

Bart - that is freaking cool as hell

If it does not win I will complain - LOUDLY


----------



## Bart Gelesh (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## redbug (Mar 13, 2008)

Chuck would be proud... very nice work 
good luck in the contest
I saw your smallmouth painting are they avalible in a smaller print ?
Wayne


----------



## Popeye (Mar 13, 2008)

Or a picture of Chuck grabbing a fish (Northern or Muskie) right from the water? :lol: Or him round-house kicking the scales off a fish? :lol:


----------

